# Orbit has Philips Series II D*Tivo for $99!



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Just came across this website:

http://dtv.orbitsat.com/tivo/dvr.asp

Orbitsat.com is offering a Philips Series II DirecTivo with dish and installation for $99 for new customers. That is as good a deal as I have seen.

Just thought I'd pass that along.


----------



## mattman (Jun 25, 2003)

karl_f said:


> Just came across this website:
> 
> http://dtv.orbitsat.com/tivo/dvr.asp
> 
> ...


i had mine installed yesterday. i made the switch from the DishNetwork PVR (i couldn't resist the dual tuners and TiVo features).

not only is the unit pretty cheap, but the first two months are free for new subscribers, costing me almost nothing to make the move from Dish.

mattman


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

That's a really good deal. I got my T-60 from Orbit for $199... got great service and am happy as can be with it. I'd jump on that if I were a newbie.


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

bills976 said:


> That's a really good deal. I got my T-60 from Orbit for $199... got great service and am happy as can be with it. I'd jump on that if I were a newbie.


Just seen on the Orbit Satellite Site that today only you can get the DVR/PVR today only for $ 49.95. It is the single receiver with the dish and install.


----------

